# Thinking of moving to spain



## Markraynes (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a single dad of 2 boys 6 & 7

I'm currently a driving instructor and was a class 1 lorry driver.

Im thinking of moving to Spain for a better life and different culture.

I've stated looking into it for work, residences, social security number, schools and living.

I'd like to hav some pals to chat to for help who has done it,

Not sure of area yet but been on hols to salou 3 years on trot.
Not sure of work til I look into it, maybe lorry driving is a option.
I have looked at jobs and for a job like telesales is €19000 and bonuses. Don't want do this but looks ok,
Will try new job line.

I wont move till euro crisis is sorted but am planning may 2014.

Any storys, experience, advice, tips or friends (lol) will be great

Mark


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

[Mark, if you think the Euro Crisis will be resolved by 2014 you probably would be regarded as the greatest optimist of all time. I'll bet that by 2024 the crisis still wont be resolved. While some people in Spain are aware of an economical downturn, the full extent has not been felt yet. Todate the price of property has fallen by at least 40%; no probs for the Spanish, they generally rent. It is mostly expats who are in negative equity.

My post is not going to get any better. Unemployment is at 25% in Spain and 35% on the Costas. Getting any kind of even menial work is at an all-time difficulty. Ask any hairdresser, beautician, lorry-driver (occupations that hitherto had no problems for clients). Dont even think of renting a bar/restaurant, because the pitfalls here are legendary and even if you build up a lucrative and loyal clientele you more than likely be left nursing your financial wounds not to mention your self esteem while the rental of your bar changes hands to some other person. The only way you can prevent this is by paying higher rent i.e. feed the greed.

This might amplify the situation:- I know the renter of a busy bar in Spain. He works part-time in another bar by day (high season) to augment his income. He does unofficial airport runs also to supplement his income. He has sold his property in the UK and therefore moreorless has burnt his boats. If he could turn the clock back, he would.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Markraynes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a single dad of 2 boys 6 & 7
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you're an optimist 

not many think that the euro crisis will be sorted that quickly!!

in all your research have you looked Spain's unemployment figures - upwards of 25% nationally, more like 35% in the south & around 50% for under 25s - many of whom have NEVER worked


my co-mod jojo did telesales when she was here - it's insecure to put it mildly - you get a 3 month contract & if you don't hit targets you're out

& there's no dole or any other benefits 

we did it 9 years ago in the 'boom' time - my husband worked away so we didn't need an income from Spain - although there were still opportunities then to start up businesses or just do a bit of this or that 'on the black' as so very many did - & some made a living - or even more

all that has changed though

now you have to prove to the Spanish govt. that you have an income & healthcare provision before they let you become resident - so you need a job with a contract before you come - or at least within 90 days (that's the point you need to register)

and you have to register or you can't get your kids into school 

in 2 years your boys will be 8 & 9 - the older one will be borderline for being able to cope in Spanish state school - so you might have to consider paying for private International school

however............. who knows what will happen in 2 years - you might be right 

keep researching - learn some Spanish - keep looking for jobs - you might be one of the lucky ones


----------



## Markraynes (Aug 29, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> you're an optimist
> 
> ...


I'm not a optimist, I'm a novice who doesn't know much that's why I'm on here.

My own business is one of my options coz that wat I do now,
I will keep researching and see what happens


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> my co-mod jojo did telesales when she was here - it's insecure to put it mildly - you get a 3 month contract & if you don't hit targets you're out
> 
> & there's no dole or any other benefits


1900+ bonuses??????? let me at it lol!!!! I did a few telesales jobs, most are uncontracted (they expect you to be autonomo) commission only. I worked for two that gave three month contracts, which paid (after stoppages)just under 400€ a month + commission. The first one was horrendous, selling timeshare and I didnt do well enough so they didnt renew my contract. The second one I was selling cheap holidays and did pretty well - my monthly income with commission was about 900€ and I did get my contract renewed, altho we returned to the UK.

If you're going to be single and bring the kids over, you're also going to have to take some sort of childcare into account, which may cost too

your best bet is to get a HGV driving job that will take you to Spain and maybe in the fullness of time you could use Spain as your starting place.

I have to say that for a better life, you cant beat the UK - it looks after us. That said, I do understand the need to get out of the drab weather, stress and the claustrophobic atmosphere. But you need to look at all aspects of moving to Spain - the weather isnt everything and right now, as things are thats the only thing thats better if you need an income


jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Markraynes said:


> I'm not a optimist, I'm a novice who doesn't know much that's why I'm on here.
> 
> My own business is one of my options coz that wat I do now,
> I will keep researching and see what happens


forums are the best place to start. You need as much information as you can get. Sadly the information right now isnt good, so I'm sorry if we seem negative 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Markraynes said:


> I'm not a optimist, I'm a novice who doesn't know much that's why I'm on here.
> 
> My own business is one of my options coz that wat I do now,
> I will keep researching and see what happens


have a good read & keep asking questions - someone will almost certainly know the answer

there's lots of info on the FAQs thread at the top


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my neighbours sons has an HGv licence & has driven internationally for 20 years. He also has a business degree. He has never managed to get a job with it & is still driving all over Europe . He would love a permanent contract but is unlikely to ever get one. If you complain there's hundreds more who are desperate to take your place. You also cannot stick to the legal hours otherwise you won't have a job. 

I know a qualified abogado who works in an Ecological butchers shop or the fully qualified vet that couldn't gey a position anywhere in Spain & gave up & managed to get into the Guardia Civil. At least he managed to get himself into the Seprona side !!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Mark, forget it chap. If you did come in two years your children will be too old to learn the language in state school so they would need private education/International School so thats about €800 a month to start with. Add on rent, food, transport, utilities, power, internet and thats another €1200 minimum so you need to be pulling in at the very least €2000 a month net and your not going out a lot having fun on that.

To be honest your better off in the UK


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe give it a shot in Thailand? Spain is just so much of a mess now, maybe places outside of the EU offer better chances. It'll probably be much cheaper there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Everything that has been said in other posts is, sadly, true.

It is very unlikely that Spain's current dire economic state will improve within the next ten years let alone two. Things will get worse before they even begin to get better.

The days when anyone from Northern Europe could move to Spain and find work the next day are long long .....unless you are extremely lucky or have a profession or skill in short supply.
Starting up a business in Spain is no way as straightforward as in the UK.

There are almost six million unemployed Spanish people looking for jobs. Unemployment in the UK is a quarter of that in Spain.

The sad fact is that the only people who can safely plan a move to Spain now are those with businesses they can run from anywhere in the world, those with secure contracted and well-paid jobs or those who for whatever reason aren't looking to work.
Even some retirees with small pensions are finding life here tough.

Sorry to be 'negative' (silly word that, when it's connected with telling it like it is and not telling people what they'd like to hear) but it's better to be told the truth when you are planning a life-changing move.


----------



## Mark Harrison (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Mark

If you do come over here I would recommend that do what you know best - being a self employed driving instructor. You have a skill, so use it before you try anything else. 

Why don't you take a year's sabbatical to Spain rather than a permanent move. You could rent your house in the UK and then rent an apartment in Spain. That way, if things don't go as planned then you have the safety net of the returning to the UK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mark Harrison said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> If you do come over here I would recommend that do what you know best - being a self employed driving instructor. You have a skill, so use it before you try anything else.
> 
> Why don't you take a year's sabbatical to Spain rather than a permanent move. You could rent your house in the UK and then rent an apartment in Spain. That way, if things don't go as planned then you have the safety net of the returning to the UK.


I doubt that Mark would be able to transfer his business that easily, though. Would he be able to just come over and set up as an instructor? I don't know but I wouldn't have thought so.
Wouldn't he have to obtain the relevant Spanish qualifications? How would he satisfy the new entry requirements of having an established income?

If he speaks no or very little Spanish his clientele would be very restricted and I wouldn't have thought there would be much call for that kind of service from British immigrants....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark Harrison said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> If you do come over here I would recommend that do what you know best - being a self employed driving instructor. You have a skill, so use it before you try anything else.
> 
> Why don't you take a year's sabbatical to Spain rather than a permanent move. You could rent your house in the UK and then rent an apartment in Spain. That way, if things don't go as planned then you have the safety net of the returning to the UK.


The only problem with that is that the new rules insist that you have proof of income and healthcare provision before you can become a resident. 

Driving instruction in Spain is possible, altho a scary prospect. I had a friend who is/was a driving instructor in the UK for 30 years, he was horrified at the driving standards in Spain. Then there are the different road rules, signs, test rules and the language issue. But as I say, its not impossible. He would need to register with the governing body in Spain and become autonomo ???!!!

Nothing's easy anymore sadly!



Jo xxxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not too sure if there are any private instruction companies. My understanding is that you learn through a registered Spanish driving school. When you take your test here you have to do it via one of the registered schools, not like in UK, so you have to learn with such a school. As for road signs, they are pretty much standardised across Europe although most countries will have their own peculiarities. So I'm not too sure if the OP would be able to operate here as a private instructor since none of his clients would be able to take their tests with him. They would still have to do the minimum hours required with a registered school.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> The only problem with that is that the new rules insist that you have proof of income and healthcare provision before you can become a resident.
> 
> Driving instruction in Spain is possible, altho a scary prospect. I had a friend who is/was a driving instructor in the UK for 30 years, he was horrified at the driving standards in Spain. Then there are the different road rules, signs, test rules and the language issue. But as I say, its not impossible. He would need to register with the governing body in Spain and become autonomo ???!!!
> 
> ...



Agree with everything you say, Jo...apart from your last sentence.

Could it not be said that in the past things were *too *easy which is why so many British immigrants have either gone home or wish they could return to the UK?

We've all heard stories of anyone with a pulse and a passport getting a mortgage...I've even heard that deposits have been paid by credit card
People who came over 'on spec' with no fixed job and who have got by by working 'on the black' are now rightly finding that avenue closing down.

I've always said that if you are single or have no dependants you could try your luck but as things seem to get worse here on a daily basis I'm not so sure even that is sound advice.

After all, most people would expect would-be immigrants into the UK to have the means and a sound plan to support themselves, wouldn't they...
So why not Spain? Charity begins at home, as the saying goes...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Agree with everything you say, Jo...apart from your last sentence.
> 
> Could it not be said that in the past things were *too *easy which is why so many British immigrants have either gone home or wish they could return to the UK?
> 
> ...


I think people look to Spain as the easy option, the easy, carefree life, the so called "better quality of life"!!?... It used to be like that and yes I agree there were those who saw the money to be made and exploited the situation, which is mainly why Spain is now in crisis. But way back when, it wasnt too hard to pitch up in Spain, do a bit of work on the black (clean pools, villas etc) and enjoy a relaxed lifestyle. But those days have gone

People now have to realise that the "easy life" no longer exists in Spain, unless you have an alternative income and even then its not that easy, altho the weather helps. 

There is also this misguided idea that things are so bad in the UK that moving to spain will make everything alright. FALSE!!! Having returned from Spain to the UK, we are pampered in the UK, we may not like it, but it is a safe and secure place to live, especially if you were born and raised here. You _*know*_ the system, the language, the quirkiness, the people, have friends and family..... Spain is a harsh country and by all means think about relocating there, but do it with information, planning and the desire to live there, not just the desire to get out of the UK - trust me, its "a walk in the park" compared to life in Spain, if you have family and responsibilities and need an income!

Spain is a harsh country right now

Jo xxx


----------



## Markraynes (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for replays, thing I will put it off for while. Lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I'm not too sure if there are any private instruction companies. My understanding is that you learn through a registered Spanish driving school. When you take your test here you have to do it via one of the registered schools, not like in UK, so you have to learn with such a school. As for road signs, they are pretty much standardised across Europe although most countries will have their own peculiarities. So I'm not too sure if the OP would be able to operate here as a private instructor since none of his clients would be able to take their tests with him. They would still have to do the minimum hours required with a registered school.


yes, you're right - learner drivers are only allowed to drive with a driving school instructor & the schools arrange everything including the written & practical tests - there is no other way of doing it- so he would either have to set up a driving school under Spanish regulations, or get a job with one which is already running - he couldn't be a 'one-man-band' private instructor

he wouldn't even be able to take learners out for practice otherwise


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark Harrison said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> If you do come over here I would recommend that do what you know best - being a self employed driving instructor. You have a skill, so use it before you try anything else.
> 
> Why don't you take a year's sabbatical to Spain rather than a permanent move. You could rent your house in the UK and then rent an apartment in Spain. That way, if things don't go as planned then you have the safety net of the returning to the UK.


He could take a few weeks sabbatical and rent in Spain and get a feel for things tho, then the rules of residency wouldnt apply. 

Jo xxx


----------

